# Vitai Slade Fursuit



## VitaiSlade (Feb 16, 2010)

My fursuit is now in the works and coming along nicely for just one weekend. 

No, no, I am not the one working on it, hahaha, I couldn't sew a button on a shirt, much less make a fursuit. Joecifur is the one I commissioned for my suit, but I am making this topic for general feedback on the progress as well as for those who are interested in the steps for making your own fursuit. So here it is, the first few pictures of the work in progress!

(I will be updating periodically with pictures as they come to me)
*
Highlights:*
Articulate Jaw
Digitigrade legs
Form-fitting
Full suit
Stripes to be sewn in
Two sets of footpaws (one for show, one for heavy outdoor wear)

*
Vitai Slade Full Fursuit Reference Sheet:*
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2555138/

*Duct Tape Dummy:*
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3291101/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3291118/
*
Fursuit Head Progress/Angles:*
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3431442/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3431447/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3573111/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3870904/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3905993/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3906010/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3906015/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3906023/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3906035/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3906045/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3906057/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3906099/
*
Paws:*
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3723659/ - (Hand paws and first set of foot paws for pictures/aesthetics)
*
Tail:*
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3786309/
*
Bodysuit Progress to Date:*
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3844293/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3844301/ - (A reference for approximately the area for the tail to be placed)
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3976271/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3976273/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3976281/

*Completed Fursuit:*
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4008981/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4008993/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4009002/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4009014/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4009026/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4009036/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4009041/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4009051/


----------



## Aden (Feb 16, 2010)

What is so vital about slade anyway


----------



## VitaiSlade (Feb 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> What is so vital about slade anyway



Vita*i*, not vital.


----------



## Aden (Feb 16, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> Vita*i*, not vital.



Oh I see! I just auto-read stuff like that based on the shapes of words - it's really fast, but sometimes crap like this happens :B


----------



## VitaiSlade (Feb 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> Oh I see! I just auto-read stuff like that based on the shapes of words - it's really fast, but sometimes crap like this happens :B



I've gotten pretty used to people mistaking the 'I' for an 'L' so it's nothing new here.  I don't know why.....people do it pretty often.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Mar 17, 2010)

Small update: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3573111/

Hahah, he looks like he's on crack without any eyebrows/eyelids. It's all part of the building process though.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Apr 18, 2010)

Paws update: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3723659/

A picture of the handpaws and the first set of footpaws to go with my bodysuit and head. I have two sets of footpaws for very different uses. One for indoors/pictures/etc, the other set (not pictured yet) to be used for normal daily use/outdoors/etc.


----------



## eyeplusfork (Apr 18, 2010)

he's looking really good so far!  love the head. XD  makes me want to try my hand at it one of these days.

p.s.  you're a cutie. :3


----------



## VitaiSlade (Apr 18, 2010)

eyeplusfork said:


> he's looking really good so far!  love the head. XD  makes me want to try my hand at it one of these days.
> 
> p.s.  you're a cutie. :3



Thanks! I wouldn't dare try my hand at it. I am just posting this to showcase Joecifur's work and my new soon-to-be suit. Love the feedback. 

p.s. Thanks for the compliment. :3


----------



## eyeplusfork (Apr 18, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> Thanks! I wouldn't dare try my hand at it. I am just posting this to showcase Joecifur's work and my new soon-to-be suit. Love the feedback.
> 
> p.s. Thanks for the compliment. :3



I probably don't even want to know what it's running you. XD


----------



## VitaiSlade (Apr 18, 2010)

eyeplusfork said:


> I probably don't even want to know what it's running you. XD



I paid it all up front, so it's just a waiting game now.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 19, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> Paws update: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3723659/
> 
> A picture of the handpaws and the first set of footpaws to go with my bodysuit and head. I have two sets of footpaws for very different uses. One for indoors/pictures/etc, the other set (not pictured yet) to be used for normal daily use/outdoors/etc.



I love the paws.. feet and hands.

But since im a nature freak, if I ever went outside, id be like, freaking out that it would get dirty =/
So I think if I ever make feet for a partial (i dont see myself as wanting an actual "full" fursuit), I would probably leave the bottoms open so that im able to just slip them on over my shoes.. *shrug*


----------



## VitaiSlade (Apr 19, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> I love the paws.. feet and hands.
> 
> But since im a nature freak, if I ever went outside, id be like, freaking out that it would get dirty =/
> So I think if I ever make feet for a partial (i dont see myself as wanting an actual "full" fursuit), I would probably leave the bottoms open so that im able to just slip them on over my shoes.. *shrug*



That's why I am going to have a second set of footpaws, made for outdoors with rugged bottoms like shoes. Not to mention, there are fursuit builders out there that make sandals specifically for fursuit paws. You just have to ask around.


----------



## eyeplusfork (Apr 19, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> Not to mention, there are fursuit builders out there that make sandals specifically for fursuit paws. You just have to ask around.



That sounds snazzy!  I never would have thought of that. :3


----------



## VitaiSlade (Apr 19, 2010)

eyeplusfork said:


> That sounds snazzy!  I never would have thought of that. :3



Or you could make them yourself if you really want to.

http://dia.critter.net/tutorials/sandals/

Either way, actual PAWPADS add a lot of personality to a suit. Otherwise, it just looks like shoes with fur on them.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Apr 29, 2010)

Tail: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3786309/


----------



## VitaiSlade (May 12, 2010)

Aaaaand an update on progress. 

The bodysuit has been furred, all that is left is to add the stripes to it and fur the head and such and it will be complete! Yay! Should be done by the end of the month. Will include accessories too! =D

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3844293/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3844301/


----------



## DaxCyro (May 12, 2010)

**ignoring the troll above**

Nice updates and good progress, VitaiSlade.
Good luck with finishing the stripes and head. Keep us posted.


----------



## VitaiSlade (May 13, 2010)

DaxCyro said:


> **ignoring the troll above**
> 
> Nice updates and good progress, VitaiSlade.
> Good luck with finishing the stripes and head. Keep us posted.



Troll above? Awrff...I didn't even get to see what he said!  It just says -deleted- spam. 

But yes, thank you for the kind words. I'll be sure to keep you updated. As I said, should be finished by the end of the month!


----------



## Karimah (May 13, 2010)

Wow~! Wow~! Wow~!!! I'm soooo envious :3 White tiger power! Your suit is looking fantastic! â™¥


----------



## Taekel (May 14, 2010)

Thats adorable! joecifur works amazingly fast too. ;w;


----------



## VitaiSlade (May 14, 2010)

Karimah said:


> Wow~! Wow~! Wow~!!! I'm soooo envious :3 White tiger power! Your suit is looking fantastic! â™¥



Thank you very much. ^.^



Taekel said:


> Thats adorable! joecifur works amazingly fast too. ;w;



Yes, he is quite fast...but also very talented. I'm so lucky to have found him. He's all the skill without the insane price that other really good suitmakers charge. I was literally debating between Latinvixen and Joe....and Joe just gave me a quote that I couldn't refuse...in the end...I'm glad I picked Joe. I think I might have even gotten a better suit from Joe than I would have LV. He's working so hard on it!


----------



## Miryhis (May 14, 2010)

I love how your suit is turning out! I've been checking back here and there and Joecifur is doing a good job. I'm also glad you got the better price too, nothing like saving some extra cash :3


----------



## VitaiSlade (May 16, 2010)

The next stage on the fursuit head. Still not quite complete. Just a few small changes and it will be ready. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3870904/


----------



## VitaiSlade (May 24, 2010)

Yes, yes, it is that time again. UPDATE TIME! Haha. Thanks for checking back on my topic and progress guys and gals. The update now is the newly completed head. Take a look!

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3906099/

Other angles can be seen here:
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3905993/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3906010/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3906015/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3906023/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3906035/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3906045/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3906057/

Watcha think?


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Very, very well done indeed


----------



## Alstor (May 24, 2010)

Very nice! The head is my favorite.


----------



## VitaiSlade (May 26, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Very nice! The head is my favorite.



Hehe, thank you much. I've been staring at it for hours. So awesome. <3


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jun 8, 2010)

Another quick update on progress. The stripes are nearing completion. Only two more to add that are missing on the hips and the edit of one other.

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3976271/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3976273/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3976281/


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jun 14, 2010)

It's finished! Thanks all for watching!

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4008981/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4008993/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4009002/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4009014/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4009026/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4009036/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4009041/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4009051/


----------



## Miryhis (Jun 14, 2010)

That came out great! The stripes came out really nice! (even if they make faces x3)

If you don't mind me asking, what are the earrings made of in his left ear?


----------



## FredlyFatchet (Jun 14, 2010)

That is an adorable fursuit .w. Ffff, I want to pet it.

Curious: how do you get a form-fitting suit..? The ones I've seen are all..saggy. And I really want one to be close to form... I've just been considering spandex, but I heard it's a REAL hassle to work with.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jun 14, 2010)

@Miryhis Thank you so much! Pfffff.....everyone says they make faces, but they are just stripes! Lol. The earrings in his right ear are just gold bangles. Meant to give him a more 'tribal' type feel. =^.^=

@FredlyFatchet If you are going to be at AC 2010, Vitai is making his debut there...and you will be more than welcome to pet him as long as you don't have sticky or dirty hands. Lol. The form fitting suit was requested when I commissioned the builder (B3mascots.com - Joecifur) We made a duct tape dummy of my body and he pretty much built the suit around that. I wear spandex underneath my suit for comfort, but nothing more. It's just about making the fursuit the right dimensions to your body.


----------



## Miryhis (Jun 14, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> @Miryhis Thank you so much! Pfffff.....everyone says they make faces, but they are just stripes! Lol. The earrings in his right ear are just gold bangles. Meant to give him a more 'tribal' type feel. =^.^=



lol, it adds character to the suit though c: 

Ah, I understand now. Thanks for answering my question! =3


----------

